# solidarietà ai mafiosi Riina e Bagarella



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

.in questi ultimi anni la guzzanti mi piace sempre meno,capisco l'intento polemico ma esagera.


16:44 - "Solidarietà a Riina e Bagarella privati di un loro diritto. I traditori nelle istituzioni ci fanno più schifo dei mafiosi". Sabina Guzzanti, regista de #Latrattativa, commenta su Twitter la decisione della Corte di Assise di Palermo di vietare agli imputati Totò Riina, Leoluca Bagarella e Nicola Mancino di assistere alla deposizione del Capo dello Stato, nell'ambito del processo sulla trattativa Stato-Mafia, fissata al Quirinale per il 28 ottobre.

Il Tweet ha ovviamente suscitato discussione tra i fan dell'attrice. C'è stato chi ha appoggiato il suo pensiero ma molti altri hanno pensato di prendere le distanze. Alla fine, però, la stessa Guzzanti ha voluto chiudere la polemica mettendo la classica pezza peggiore del buco. Con un altro post ha infatti invitato le persone che la criticavano ad andare a vedere il suo ultimo film "La trattativa" per capire meglio il suo pensiero.


----------

